# Fastest seedbank



## th3dr0 (May 4, 2008)

Im looking for a seedbank that accepts credit cards, but also offers an expedited shipping option. I need seeds within 5 days. Any suggestions?


----------



## kasgrow (May 4, 2008)

www.drchronic.com has been the fastest for me so far. I have recieved 4 orders in the past and they all arrived in four days. They accept credit cards also. I just ordered from there yesterday.


----------



## th3dr0 (May 5, 2008)

Ok, that does seem like the best option. Thank you.


----------



## massproducer (May 5, 2008)

th3dr0 said:
			
		

> Im looking for a seedbank that accepts credit cards, but also offers an expedited shipping option. I need seeds within 5 days. Any suggestions?


 
Why do you NEED them in 5 days?  Just wondering, Doc ships very quick but I wouldn't set expectations like that because then it is just too easy to get disapointed, if the local mail service has delays are anything else, it is always best to have a little lieway 

Good luck


----------



## th3dr0 (May 5, 2008)

Well i have already been set back about 3 weeks by dud seeds, so i can't really afford to be set back anymore. I think 5 days is rather lenient, if an overnight shipping option was paid for. Anyway, i did end up going with the doc..and i realize that it will probably take more then 5 days, but i guess the reassurance is worth it.


----------



## massproducer (May 5, 2008)

yeah the Doc is good, he should get them to ya in around that time, where did you get the dud's from, did you order them or get gifted them


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 5, 2008)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> www.drchronic.com has been the fastest for me so far. I have recieved 4 orders in the past and they all arrived in four days. They accept credit cards also. I just ordered from there yesterday.


 
But the real question do they ship to the west coast usa?
Because I want to use my card and have them send to 
my Po box   !

I am ready for some GOOOOOD seeds and get rid of these mexican seeds..


----------



## kasgrow (May 5, 2008)

I am in california and have never had a problem.


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 6, 2008)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I am in california and have never had a problem.


 
Why Thank u  Kasgrow !!! 
That does help that ur Not having any problems so that where I going next..!!!


----------



## th3dr0 (May 6, 2008)

> where did you get the dud's from



Yea, it was just from a friend, he had stored them for a while (about 3 years), from a unknown strain that he had grown a while ago, and had great success with. The seeds where just done, probably experienced to much humidity somewhere along the way. 

Anyway, as of last night, white russian will be the one. I'm pretty excited.


----------

